# The Bunnies Have Taken Over: Take 2



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, so my other blog won't load for me at all.:dunnoSo I figured I might as well start another and hope the problems stops.

The bunnies are all back from their 'vacation homes' and they are definitely glad to be in familiar surroundings again! All are back to how they were before I left for the week with the exception of Reese. I'm not sure what happened to Reese but ever since coming back she is SO sweet. She is constantly giving me kisses :bunnieskissand even though I have only been able to touch her a few times, she no longer runs if I'm just moving around. I spent most of the day laying in the run with Spice & Reese and Reese just sat right beside me eating grass and coming over occasionally to give me more kisses. She's as nosey as she ever was but just a whole lot sweeter! Maybe she just realised how much she missed me:bunnyheart (no offence intendedPet_Bunny, I know they were well taken care of with you).

So on to the pictures.

Zoey:























She looks so goofy and cute in this one!











Mocha:

He was running around a mile a minute and binkying every second hop and thenext thing I know he is flat on his side like this. He he, my King of Flops!





_"This is the life..."



_






_"Hey mom! What's up?"



_











_"I can smell those treats in your pocket, don't lie to me!"
_





Mocha & Zoey:





Spice & Reese:











This is how impatient my bunnies are when it comes to treats...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG, those pics are ALL the best! But, this one is so cute! I also love the flopped out one of Mocha, hee hee!






Here! Hee hee, how sweet!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 15, 2007)

I am so glad Reese has changed so. She was so skittish when she first got here. She would skirm and kick when I picked her up. And she was so hard to catch when I had her in Pebbles run. That is why, I neverlet them outside in the back yard to play. I was afraid I would never catch her. And she was fast.

However, I would sit still in Pebbles run, and Reese would come up and poke me with her nose and dart away. It became a game after that. She would come up, nudge meand run away. Back and forth, back and forth.

Eventually, I would lay on the ground, and she would come up and let me pet her. As long as I stayed low on the floor, she was OK with me. There was no kisses though. Soon she found comfort when I held her in my arms. She became very calm when we held her in our arms. The only thing was she never like getting caught.

Spice on the other hand, was so gentle and mild. He was not afraid of anything. He would lay by me, chin me, and tug at my pant cuffs.

Both of them was really good with the litter box, in the basement run. On the first day, they peedand poopedeverywhere. But they learned what the litter box was,and soonthey were almost perfect. There were a few stray poops on the floor, but that was nothing.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 16, 2007)

Spice is very laid back, but if you can imagine, Mocha is even more laid back. While Spice is a lot slower, and a whole lot less active than Mocha is, Mocha is the most laid back rabbit I have ever met in my life. He flops countless times in a day and doesn't even move a muscle unless you sneak up on him or touch his feet.

Reese is a typical Holland Lop -- VERY curious. She just can't sit and watch, she has to investigate and she is fine as long as you are on her level. Some times I can touch her and other times I can't but that really doesn't bother me. I got her as a friend for Spice and she is definitely that. I am head over heals all over for her now that she keeps giving me kisses!:bunnyheartYou never know, maybe with a little more work she could get even better about being touched.

I forgot a couple of pictures so here they are.

Mocha:






Spice:







Reese:


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 16, 2007)

I am soooooooooooooooooo much in love with Reese :shock:Lol. I'm glad they are all doing well and missed you


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 16, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Reese is a typical Holland Lop -- VERY curious.


She didn't sit still at all. Always moving. The only time she might stop was when she snuggles up to Spice for some grooming.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are incredibly gorgeous pictures! Beautifully adorable bunnies you have there!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2007)

God I love your buns. They by the way said they love me and must come live with me.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 17, 2007)

Now you guys got me started on pictures again and now I can't stop. I spent 2 hours of one-on-one time with Reese today so these are almost all of her. Which is okay because I need some good shots of her to print off.

So here is my littlest girl!











Peering from behind her breakfast salad...





The world's slowest (but cutest) bunny 500...










_"Snack time... all that hopping is making me hungry!"
_





_"You have treats in that pocket Mom, I know you do!"



_

It's a bird! No, it's a plane! NO, IT'S REESE!




















_"Snack time again... being acute is hard work!"_










_"A princess will not beg... even for a delicious Craisin... soGIVE IT TO ME before I bite someone!"_















This was just testing out the zoom, it works great. Look at her nose!





_"Itchy, itchy, itchy..."



_

Reese decided she would sit right under my legs and eat some more...





... and this is what she thought of me moving...

























I put Spice back in the run with her after a little while of just me and her and she was attached to his hip right away.

_"Can't we get a little privacy here?"_





I have no idea what she's thinking but she sure looks like she's telling me off!





I missed it on camera but it was hilarious! Reese was standing in the box trying to smell the top of it and she fell completely backwards and landed with her feet and belly straight in the air. It was like watching it in slow motion. Naturally I couldn't get my camera out fast enough to catch it but I wish I would have!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 17, 2007)

What an amazing bunch of bunnies you have !!!! Great pictures !!!!


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 17, 2007)

Your bunnies are so cute! You take great pictures


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 17, 2007)

[align=center]Their's only one word for all your Bunnies

*PERFECTION*[/align]


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 17, 2007)

Perfection, pfft! You try to live with them. 

But thank you everyone for your comments!

I snapped a few of Mocha & Zoey a little while ago so here they are.Its no easy feat gettinginteresting shots of Mocha, all he does is eat, stretch out, eat some more.. oh yeah, and did I mention eating?





















_"Must... reach... Craisin..."



_









































And these are just to show how tough of a life my bunnies have... At one point they were all flopped out completely, LOL.











And just because she is such a cutie...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 17, 2007)

That is great MBB. Good job. You are certainly using your camera to the fullest.

And you are certainly capturing your bunnies at their cutest.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 18, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> You are certainly using your camera to the fullest.


:embarrassed:Is that a polite way of saying I post too many pictures?! LOL.


----------



## polly (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow i love love love Mocha:inlove:his colours are amazing, straight to the top of my bunny nap list:biggrin2:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 19, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Wow i love love love Mocha:inlove:his colours are amazing, straight to the top of my bunny nap list:biggrin2:


Mocha does have a very cute and not so common color. It took me 3 years to find out what his coloring is, lol, he's a chocolate chinchilla. He actually got his name for his sunbleached color -- he looked like a mocha.


----------



## polly (Aug 20, 2007)

he is so gorgeous i haven't ever seen one before with that colouring but if i heard of one i would be there like a shot:biggrin2:

Your bunnies are so beautiful:biggrin2:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2007)

So I got what I think is a cute video of Spice and Reese in the hutch. It really shows how curious Reese is! Excuse her feet being yellow, I was the smart one who forgot to put a layer on top the newspaper to allow drainage so she was sitting in it instead.

http://blip.tv/file/352297


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 25, 2007)

You take great pictures! Well,of course you do have some wonderful models Their hutch looks great and very spacious. Do you have pictures of the whole thing?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2007)

That video is so cute. Their cages are huge I didn't realize they were that big, they certainly have lots of room to run around in. Where do your other two live? In the same type of cage?

Are you going away to University this fall? If so will the bunnies be indoor bunnies? What kind of cage will you use for them inside or will you let them be free roam bunnies? Of course with 4 that may be hard.

Susan:running bunny

PS 

I look forward to many more pictures, you really do have the cutest bunnies,


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2007)

That cage is 8' long, it's quite big. Unfortunately the other one is not as big but it is deeper and it's still 5' long.

I was at University last year, I've chosen to make the sacrifice of sleeping in so that I can keep them. Every day I make the 45 minute commute (that's if traffic is good) into and back home from school. It adds a lot of wasted time to my day but that's an hour and a half less sleep I get, it's worth it to keep my bunnies.

Unfortunately I would not have my rabbits outside at all if it were possible to bring them inside but my dad has severe allergies and there is no way I can bring them inside as long as I live at home and unfortunately with 4 more years left of my degree, I can't afford to move out right now.

I am hopingto get a job that would force me to moveout for my work term that starts in January and I have every intent of finding a place that will allow me to bring them, and then I will be moving them inside. Long story but I already have a whole plan of action to adjust them from the outside temperatures to the inside temperature if that is the case. If I can't find some place that will allow them, they will be staying behind with my parents to care for them and moving into x-pens in the garage until I return in May.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 25, 2007)

That is so cute of the two in the video. Reese is always moving around and can't stop. I see you have the litter box in the back. Do you use the screen for it?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

I do because on occasion Spice likes to dig it out. I've been using the litter box since I got home as a solution to my problem because Spice and Reese really really like to pee on hay that falls out of the hay rack, well if I attach the hay rack to the box and put the box in a corner they like to use, voila, 1/10 the normal mess! Seriously it's been so much easier to clean their cage and so much less time consuming, I can't believe I didn't try it sooner.:foreheadsmack: All I do is dump the box, rebed it, put it back in, pick up the boardsin the cage and let all the stray poops roll off and I'm done! It takes memaybe5 minutes to clean a hutch every.

I'm even going to go get a second one and do the same in Mocha and Zoey's cage.


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi

What a fab hutch! My bunnies all live outside in quite small hutches compared to yours! They get out most days though.

Loved you bunnies! You obviously spend quality time with them and your camera!

I must try harder! I have loads of pics of the back end of my bunnies LOL!



sarah x


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice pictures! When it starts to get cooler in the evenings, I am going to take some of mine outside and get pictures of them. Probably not as good as yours though. Nice photography, outstanding.

By the way your bunnies look adorable!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 28, 2007)

> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol so true.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 28, 2007)

My second picture ever of a yawning bunny... and it's of Reese! Who I have never seen yawn yet. I never saw her yawn this time either, it wasn't until the picture showed on the screen that it revealed a big, beautiful, yawn picture!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Umm I can not say the caption I am thinking for that picture.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 28, 2007)

OMG The Killer Bunny. So cute.

Susan:running bunny


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 28, 2007)

She really does look scary in that picture, LOL. :sofa:

I was testing out another new function I found and this is how it turned out. I can manually set the focal point and OMG look at the results. These pictures are not cropped in any way!

Spice's nose:





Spice's eye. You can actually see the reflection of our house and the camera in his eye, I just love this camera!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!

I still think Zoey is the cutest thing I have ever seen. She's so adorable it almost hurts to look at her.

Do you keep bigger versions of you pictures online anywhere? I'd love to see some larger ones, these ones are all tiny on my screen.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't have them online but I could put some up. Which ones do you want bigger? I try not to make them too big for the sake of those with lower resolutions.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome! I need to figure more of what mine can do.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2007)

yes I know, I have to try and remember to do that too, sometimes I forget.

Any nice ones of Zoey? I'd love one for a wallpaper . My resolution is 1280 x 960. Or, send one on MSN, might be easier.

Thank you :biggrin2:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 29, 2007)

Laura, those pics are amazing! I love them. I really love the funny expressions you got off Reese:biggrin2:. Wow, I am impressed. Guess I better get to work with my camera, especially since the weather is gonna let up and not be so hot. I can take the buns out to their pen again, yay. 

I love them all, but I reallylove this one...Precious:inlove:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 30, 2007)

I must be boring or something because not only did I catch that picture of Reese yawning, I caught 2 pictures of Mocha yawnin on camera yesterday. :biggrin2:











I thought this was cute, it looks like Reese is a little squished, lol.





And this is the only look Spice gave me after I clipped nails and weighed him.:shock:





Oh! You guys will never believe it! Zoey actually let me pet her yesterday for about 15 minutes total. She even let me touch her when she was laying stretched out. Then I ruined it by clipping her nails, but that's okay because Mocha was too busy sucking up to me, LOL.





Look what I found at the dollar store! This is my 'bunny book' so when I weigh the bunnies, I just write it down in the garage so even if I forget to update my bunny binder, I still have a record of it somewhere. I just couldn't resist a bunny notebook...


----------



## Greta (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh. So. Cute! Really, I don't know why Stan let you have them back... I would've bunnynapped them in a heartbeat!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 30, 2007)

*Greta wrote: *


> Oh. So. Cute! Really, I don't know why Stan let you have them back... I would've bunnynapped them in a heartbeat!


Well doesn't that just give you the idea that maybe they are so rotten that he didn't want to keep them?!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Well doesn't that just give you the idea that maybe they are so rotten that he didn't want to keep them?!


No way, were they rotten. I loved Spice so much, and my wife loved Reese and she was so cute.

The only reason MBB got her bunnies back was Pebbles was sneezing and I didn't want the two to get sick. I had to hide Pebbles from MBB, and use a guard dog to keep MBB from kidnapping Pebbles when she was here. :duel


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 11, 2007)

I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU!

What breed is Mocha? He is so gorgeous. I want tobunnynap him!:inlove:

Well...actually I want to bunnynap all your buns!! And your camera and your camera skills. You take such great pictures!


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2007)

I was looking at your beautiful pics and thinking how Reese is just about the cutest lop ever, but then I see this:







And that reminds me that when I come to bunnynap Reese I should bring two carriers


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 11, 2007)

michigan is close to Indiana - take 3 carriers and I'll meet you to grab Spice....


----------



## myLoki (Sep 11, 2007)

*Is it just me or does she have an upside down 'F' on her head? That is TOO CUTE!


t.


MyBabyBunnies wrote *


>


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Comes in, looks around, grabs Reese and sneaks off with her quietly*

I have a huge crush on Reese. LOL. I love seeing all their pictures! What camera do you use btw? It seems great with closeups and action. Mine sucks


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 12, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX*, Mocha is a 'mutt' but he's a wonderful one at that. I haven't a clue what breeds. But he is definitely the bunny that made me fall for mixed breeds, his personality can't be beat. Same with Spice's personality, and he is Mocha's half brother and persumably the same mix.

*Haley*, that picture completely showsZoey's personality -- she's looking down on me. She seems to think she is the top of the totem pole... that is, until Mocha gets mad at her. She's a little ham, what can I say? I just love her spunk and independance.

_BUT_ you can't have either her or Reese! Reese is really improving now, she runs to greet me now (the magic of craisins) and she is all over me when I lay in the run with her and Spice. She is so kissy and curious. I just melt every time she comes up to me and gets so close to my face that her whiskers touch me. AND I CAN PET HER ALL OVER NOW!!! She runs sometimes but sometimes she just wants to be pet and she lets me.:bunnyheart

*BBB*, hands off Spice! He's all mine. The poor boy just can't win though. First the bite on his ear (which has healed fine) but then I go out the other day and notice what looked like an imperfection in his hair line so I pulled him out to look at it and lo and behold he has a small bald red patch. I have no idea what happened but either he hooked himself on something (unlikely because I can't see anything in the cage he'd manage that on) or Reese beat the poor boy up. I put cream on and its healing fine and the hair has grown back already.

*myLoki*, she does have an upside down 'F'! I never noticed that before! Cool. Does that mean I fail? Or does it stand for her being 'fabulous'?

*MsBinky*, I have a Canon PowerShot A710 IS. Its an awesome camera and its newer. It's got a lot of great manual and auto settings. But a lot of it has to do with lighting as well. The picture will be better with more natural lighting because flash can be your worst enemy (I hate flash), also there are settings on most digital cameras now that are made specifically for high detail close ups. And the IS (image stabilization) improves camera shake due to the hand or slight movements of the bunnies.

But I have so many assignments to do that I had better go and work on them or it's going to be a long/rushed day tomorrow.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

POOR SPICE! I wouldn't let anyone beat him up. :biggrin2:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 26, 2007)

Well I didn't get much chance to post this yesterday. But Reese turned 5 years old yesterday! And She's already been here for 7.5 months!:faint:Seems like just yesterday I drove to pick her up.

Oh and my heated water bowls finally arrived (all the way from Texas!).


----------

